# gibt es Raumthermostate 24V DC?



## tomrey (5 Dezember 2022)

Hi all,
ich bin auf der Suche nach Raumthermostaten mit Temperaturanzeige für 24V DC d.h. Speisung vom SPS-Netztrafo.
Gibt es solche Modelle überhaupt?
Als Ausgang reicht ein potenzialfreier Schaltkontakt für einen DI.
Dank&Gruß
Thomas


----------



## dekuika (5 Dezember 2022)

Was ist für Dich ein Raumthermostat? Smart, elektronisch, mechanisch?

Edit: Etwa sowas?








						Raumthermostat elektronisch 24 Volt digital
					






					www.heizungsbedarf.net


----------



## tomrey (5 Dezember 2022)

Sorry wenn das jetzt blöd rüberkommt:
Ein Schaltkontakt, der bei Erreichen einer einstellbaren Raumtemperatur einen Kontakt öffnet und der die aktuelle und die Soll-Temperatur anzeigt.
Die gibt es in jedem Schalterprogramm nur halt mit 230V oder 24V AC angeblich wegen Triac. Mir würde eine Bimetall-Konstruktion reichen, da ich lediglich den Schaltkontakt auswerten will.
Grüße


----------



## ioStart (6 Dezember 2022)

in der Art?


----------



## ioStart (6 Dezember 2022)

.. leider hat der keine Anzeige


----------



## tomrey (6 Dezember 2022)

@dekuika: so aber unterputz. Habe eben mit dem shop tel. Er meint 24V sei immer DC, AC gäbe es gar nicht.
lt. Mohlenhoff (Hersteller) braucht der 24V AC z.B. lt. Busch-Jäger hotline gibt es dort auch nur AC.

@ioStart: Im Prinzip ja, aber eben mit Anzeige. Der Schiebeschalter wäre nicht nötig.

Grüße


----------



## MSommer (7 Dezember 2022)

Möhlenhoff-Stellantriebe gibt es für 24VAC +24VDC.


----------



## tomrey (7 Dezember 2022)

Danke, habe gestern mit der techn. hotline von Möhlenhoff tel. die haben auch nur AC... s.o.
Außerdem brauche ich ein Raumthermostat , Stellantriebe habe ich schon.


----------



## MSommer (7 Dezember 2022)

Da hast Du sicherlich eine 4-12fach Basisstation zur Ventilschaltung und Ansteuerung. Da kann es sein, dass hier die Antriebe in der Ausführung 24VAC erforderlich werden.
Die Aussage von der Hotline dass es nur AC-Ventilantriebe gibt ist falsch. Es gibt sehr wohl 24VDC-Stellantriebe im Produktprogramm. Aber das Thema ist ja für Dich nicht relevant, weil Du ja bereits AC-Ventile hast.


----------



## MSommer (7 Dezember 2022)

ZU den Raumthermostaten schau einmal die Geräte von Danfos an. Hier einLink eines Händlers: https://www.baddepot.de/Danfoss-Danfoss-Einzelraumregelung-ICON-24V-k5758.html
Ob diese deinen Anforderungen entsprechen weiß ich nicht, da ich davon keine Unterlagen besitze.


----------



## tomrey (7 Dezember 2022)

Hi, danke aber nochmal: Ich brauche nur ein Raumthermostat und nur darüber habe ich mit M. telefoniert.
Weil du das ansprichst: Nein, ich habe keine Basisstation sondern eine SPS, die die Antriebe steuert bzw. ein-/ausschaltet.
Für bestimmte Räume möchte ich anstelle der bisherigen reinen Zeitsteuerung die Raumpemperatur als "erreicht" bzw. "nicht erreicht" der SPS digital inputten.
Trotzdem danke


----------



## Plan_B (7 Dezember 2022)

tomrey schrieb:


> . Mir würde eine Bimetall-Konstruktion reichen,


Vorsicht mit sowas an SPS Eingängen. Die geringen Schaltströme wirken sich nicht positiv auf die Verlässlichkeit aus. Vergoldete Kontakte haben die eher selten.


----------



## tomrey (7 Dezember 2022)

Auch Danfoss läuft lt. Datenblatt mit 24V AC


----------



## winnman (7 Dezember 2022)

Wegen der Kontaktproplematik: da könnte dann aber ein Koppelrelais mit Goldkontakten Abhilfe Schaffen und bei der Gelegenheit wird man dann auch von der Spannung unabhängiger.
Tatsächlichen Typ hab ich aber auch keinen zur Hand

Falls du die IW Anzeige vor Ort entbehren könntest, gibt von vielen Herstellern für Installationsmaterial auch Thermostate wo anstatt der fiktiven Zahlen bei den Bimetallthermostaten tatsächliche °C auf der Skala sind.

oder gleich ein HMI vor Ort, die Temp als PT100 einlesen und am HMI dann SW, IW, . .  anzeigen lassen

Wenns um viele Räume geht mal über KNX Bus nachdenken, da gibt es für fast alles schöne Geräte.


----------



## Plan_B (7 Dezember 2022)

Danfoss icon scheint via bus zu kommunizieren. Hab aber auf die schnelle nix genaues gefunden.


----------



## tomrey (7 Dezember 2022)

Danke, ohne Temp.-Anzeige habe ich den Eberle RTR-E 6763/24 V mit Goldkontakten gefunden.
HMI ist das smartphone mit der webvisu-App.
KNX ginge, das habe ich mir vor einigen Jahren mit der Viessmann Heizungskopplung zwangsweise eingefangen und musste es dieses Jahr zur Kopplung mit einer fasel-Saunasteuerung erneut bemühen. Ich mag die ETS überhaupt nicht!
KNX kommt nur im äußersten Notfall infrage, vermutlich bleibe ich dann eher bei Zeitsteuerung oder einem PT100 am AI...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Dezember 2022)

Guck' mal bei Thermokon, ob du was brauchen kannst. Ferner auch bei S+S Regeltechnik.


----------



## tomrey (7 Dezember 2022)

Danke, leider auch nicht mit Temp. Anzeige. Hab mir jetzt mal den Eberle bestellt.
Grüße


----------



## ducati (8 Dezember 2022)

tomrey schrieb:


> Mir würde eine Bimetall-Konstruktion reichen, da ich lediglich den Schaltkontakt auswerten will.


In der Regel haben die nicht "nur" ein Bimetall. Da ist immer noch ein kleiner "Heizwiderstand" mit verbaut, um die Hysterese zu verringern...


----------



## Heinileini (8 Dezember 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> In der Regel haben die nicht "nur" ein Bimetall. Da ist immer noch ein kleiner "Heizwiderstand" mit verbaut, um die Hysterese zu verringern...


Der kleine HeizWiderstand verfälscht in Wirklichkeit die durch den/das Thermostat gemessene IstTemperatur ab dem Moment, wenn die Heizung eingeschaltet wird. Dadurch wird die Heizung (und der parallel liegende HeizWiderstand) viel früher wieder abgeschaltet, als es ohne den Einfluss des HeizWiderstandes der Fall wäre.
Du hast Recht, dass sich dies scheinbar auf die konstruktionsbedingte und durchaus erwünschte Hysterese des SchaltKontakts auswirkt.

Aber hiermit wird statt der langen ReaktionsZeit, die vergehen würde, bis sich das Heizen (per Konvektion) auf den im Thermostat gemessenen Temperatur-IstWert auswirken würde, eine erheblich schnellere Reaktion des IstWertes vorgegaukelt.
Dadurch wird ein - ohne diesen Trick unvermeidbares - Überschwingen der Temperatur beim AufHeizen vermieden bzw. in Grenzen gehalten.
Ferner wird dadurch dafür gesorgt, dass der "ArbeitsPunkt" (nämlich der Übergang zwischen "IstWert zu hoch" --> "IstWert zu niedrig") in kürzeren Abständen, also häufiger durchlaufen wird.
Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so sehr die Hysterese, worauf Einfluss genommen wird, sondern es ist die TotZeit bzw. die langsame, verzögerte, gedämpfte Wirkung des Heizens auf die IstTemperatur, die durch einen "gepfuschten", aber aber durchaus wirksamen Trick manipuliert wird.


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Guck' mal bei Thermokon, ob du was brauchen kannst. Ferner auch bei S+S Regeltechnik.



Hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen.
Vielleicht mal wegen von "Schaltkontakt" in richtung "Modbus" denken.
Wäre mir auch lieber als die KNX Seuche.

Ist das für dich privat?
Da ich nirgends das gefunden habe was ich wollen, brate ich grad selber was zusammen.

DHT22 (Temp + Feuchte)
Arduino Nano
Versorgung über POE
Zu Gira kompatibles Gehäuse aus dem Drucker.
Lochrasterplatine mit Tüdeldraht.
20 Zeilen Code und die Daten landen per TCP in der SPS.


----------



## tomrey (9 Dezember 2022)

Hi Markus,
Respekt! Viel Erfolg beim 🍗...
Ist für mich rein privat.
Habe vor ca. 8 Jahren gebaut und UP-Dosen für Raumthermostate vorgesehen.
Darin ist aber nur Klingeldraht und kein NYM/CAT->24VDC.
Ich habe sie nie bestückt, da mir die Zeitsteuerung an/aus mit dem scheduler gereicht hat.
Jetzt soll der WAF speziell in Kellerräumen erhöht werden (deshalb auch die Anzeige) und ich will einfach ausprobieren,
ob/wie das in Räumen ohne Kamin/Sonneneinstrahlung funzt.
Deshalb auch nur mit überschaubarem Investment und ohne Feuchte.
Grüße


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2022)

tomrey schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> Respekt! Viel Erfolg beim 🍗...
> Ist für mich rein privat.
> Habe vor ca. 8 Jahren gebaut und UP-Dosen für Raumthermostate vorgesehen.
> ...



Bei Klingeldraht kannst du ja auch auf Modbus RTU gehen.

Da hat - wie von @Onkel Dagobert  vorgeschlagen - Oppermann einiges I'm Programm.

Oder Kabellos.
Entweder enocean mit solarzelle, Oder anderen funkkram mit batterie.

Was hast du für eine Steuerung?


----------



## tomrey (9 Dezember 2022)

Ist ne Wago 750-889.
Wie geschrieben probiere ich demnächst das Eberle Thermostat aus.
Daneben nagele ich für den WAF ein Themometer an die Wand ;-)


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2022)

tomrey schrieb:


> Ist ne Wago 750-889.
> Wie geschrieben probiere ich demnächst das Eberle Thermostat aus.
> Daneben nagele ich für den WAF ein Themometer an die Wand ;-)



Naja mit Wago hast du da ja fast alle Möglichkeiten.

Ich hatte damals noch an ulux gedacht.





						u::Lux Switch: Ihr Schalter für smarte Gebäudetechnik
					

Der intelligente u::Lux Schalter bietet Ihnen, mit seinem hochauflösenden Farbgrafikdisplay, maßgeschneiderte Möglichkeiten zur individuellen Raumautomation.




					www.u-lux.com
				




Gibts mit KNX und Ethernet.
Ansich ein cooles Konzept.
Letzendlich hat mit aber die Kommunikation über Ethernet bzw. Das Protojoll nicht gefallen. Ist irgendwie als hätte man die KNX Philosophie da draufgezimmert.

In deiner Fall halt mit KNX über den Klingeldraht an die Wago.


----------



## tomrey (9 Dezember 2022)

Bei Modbus bekomme ich ähnliche Gänsehaut wie beim KNX.
Da ich nicht vom Fach bin, war mir die ganze Speicherberechnung/-Konfiguriererei
überkomplex bzw. nicht kompatibel mit meinen Denkstrukturen.
Hab mich Modbus auch mal von der node-red Seite auf meinem Tux-Server genähert
aber ohne jemals über ne blinkende Test-LED hinauszukommen.

Funk gibt es nur ab und zu für den Läppi und im Keller sieht's mit solar eher mäßig aus.
Danke trotzdem!


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2022)

Vermutlich hast du recht, wenn es wirklich nur um "Heizung an/aus" geht ist Klappertechnik noch lange nicht das schlimmste. Und es es einfach zu warten.

Ich wollen dir nur ein paar Hinweise geben in eine andere Richtung zu denken. Mich treibt das grad auch um. Manchmal ist man ja festgefahren.

Und wenn der Regler nicht an der Wand, sondern in der Steuerung sItzt gibt es halt auch mehr Möglichkeiten. Urlaub, Fensterkontakte, Kaminofen, Tag/Nacht, Visualisierung, vehinderung von Festgammeln, ... muss man halt wollen und mit den ggf. Zukünftigen Problemen klarkommen.


----------



## tomrey (9 Dezember 2022)

Genau so sehe ich das auch, gerade steigt das Bild vor meinem inneren Auge auf, wie die gechippte Katze die Klappe für ihre Kumpels aufhält um gemeinsam nachzusehen, ob der SPS-gesteuerte ph-Wert im Katzenklo passt...
Das war damals als ich über Hausautomatisierung nachdachte ein Schlüsselmoment, atte ich hier im Forum irgendwo gefunden.


----------

